# Dendrobates leucomelas



## LG 500 (Dec 8, 2010)

How to care for eggs and babys of frog Dendrobates leucomelas ???


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html

There's a lot to be learned on these boards if you just take a few minutes and run some searches, but those will get you started. Good Luck with your eggs!!!


----------

